# AliExpress Android Head Unit



## tjcinema (Apr 1, 2020)

I’ve been heavily considering an Android head unit for my Cruze. I really want to know if this unit would be a good decision. I’m going to college this fall and I need to have something I can use navigation with, but i really want to keep my knobs and buttons. 

AliExpress link: 131.35US $ 29% OFF|Kapud Car Radio Multimedia Video Player Navigation GPS Android 10.0 No DVD For Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2014 Stereo Quad Core Wifi|Car Multimedia Player| - AliExpress


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a 2015 1LT with factory navigation through Onstar. I don't have mylink or the premium sound system or anything like that. The 2012 didn't come with navigation?


----------



## tjcinema (Apr 1, 2020)

My 2012 does not have navigation. Just the regular monochrome screen.
View attachment 291394


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

tjcinema said:


> My 2012 does not have navigation. Just the regular monochrome screen.
> View attachment 291394


I have a monochrome screen too. They must have added navigation in later years.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I beleive the nav was through onstar or something.. Now I haven't sat down to read my manual to figure the nav out... Nav comes up on my vehicle screen when i scroll through the monitors but I havent been able to get it to do anything . Mine is a 2012 with the Pioneer Sound system.


----------



## thedotz (May 5, 2021)

I bought one like this for my wife’s car and she loves it. Has navigation built in. I also added a steering wheel with radio controls and was able to make them work also, add the rear view camera and totally changed the car. I had $200 in the radio, $75 in the steering wheel and $20 for the rear camera. Best money spent.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

tjcinema said:


> I’ve been heavily considering an Android head unit for my Cruze. I really want to know if this unit would be a good decision. I’m going to college this fall and I need to have something I can use navigation with, but i really want to keep my knobs and buttons.
> 
> AliExpress link: 131.35US $ 29% OFF|Kapud Car Radio Multimedia Video Player Navigation GPS Android 10.0 No DVD For Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2014 Stereo Quad Core Wifi|Car Multimedia Player| - AliExpress
> View attachment 291382


The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> I beleive the nav was through onstar or something.. Now I haven't sat down to read my manual to figure the nav out... Nav comes up on my vehicle screen when i scroll through the monitors but I havent been able to get it to do anything . Mine is a 2012 with the Pioneer Sound system.


See the second manual from the left

2012 Chevrolet / Holden Cruze Owners Manuals


----------



## Jlo (May 5, 2021)

tjcinema said:


> My 2012 does not have navigation. Just the regular monochrome screen.
> View attachment 291394


I have the 13 and just bought the android 10.1 I wanted to put my system 2 kicker 12 s in I done my research and the only thing I found on some of the smallest ones was having problems with steering controls I haven't had it put in just yet but I'm super excited it came with everything needed to pop right in I'm new to this but I will post when it's ok


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Buy a Binize 7" and get the wiring harness that comes with the Tesla style radio's, etc and use your stock front panel. You can program what buttons on stock face plate do what. You will have to get a Mylink screen bracket but you will still save a considerable amount of money.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Does the CD player still work with that one? I presume it gets Android Auto? Does the USB and Aux connection in the console bin still work as well? Backup camera?

That one looks probably the most factory of any I've seen.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Does the CD player still work with that one? I presume it gets Android Auto? Does the USB and Aux connection in the console bin still work as well? Backup camera?
> 
> That one looks probably the most factory of any I've seen.


No CD, not enough room to install CD with wiring. As for the USB it comes with two. This Headunit has both Carplay which is wireless and Android Auto has to be connected via USB. To be completely honest I've never tried the OEM aux.

I had the Tesla style radio and novelty wore off plus it sounded awful, this is the best sounding Headunit I've ever had. The built in DSP actually works great. My car has the Pioneer System and the factory speakers actually sound incredible. The best thing about the Binize Android Headunit is the after sales service. If you give them a 5 star review on Amazon they will send you 20.00, if you do an unboxing video they will send you 30.00. I think I pd 179.00 for this unit and after rebates it's a great deal. 

It looks great, I like it because all the buttons still work and you can program the buttons to do what you want them to do. As factory as you can get for an aftermarket Headunit.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So you have to remove the factory CD player? Or are you saying there aren't enough inputs to wire it in? I hate to lose functionality, even though it's something we don't use _as_ much, because all our music is stored on a flash drive in the console, but my wife does occasionally pop in a CD.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

MP81 said:


> So you have to remove the factory CD player? Or are you saying there aren't enough inputs to wire it in? I hate to lose functionality, even though it's something we don't use _as_ much, because all our music is stored on a flash drive in the console, but my wife does occasionally pop in a CD.


I removed it completely. I do not think there is room in there with the aftermarket wiring harness. I have to install a dash cam this evening that I forgot to plug in. I just picked this car up as I sold my '15 last month to get another LTZ RS. I finally found a super clean '14. I will post some pics later to give you a better idea and see if it is possible to get the CD player in there. I completely went to streaming so I've got no use for a CD player but I'll see if it will work.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Cool, that would be awesome, thanks! If I can upgrade and basically keep everything factory working, that would be absolutely ideal.


----------



## longleepro (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello, after replace, the keyboard and the config setting can be still used? thank you.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> See the second manual from the left
> 
> 2012 Chevrolet / Holden Cruze Owners Manuals


So I just noticed this reply from you .. but my radio doesnt have the nav its in the vehicle menu off the steering on mine.. just comes up as Navigation I have the small din mono radio. not to worried about the nav anyway as I usually use my phone if i need that info, and all of these android type radios I have seen dont seem to support the XM which i've been enjoying lol still not clear as to when i will have to pay for it ..


----------



## 2012BlueCruze (Jun 22, 2021)

Metblackltz said:


> I removed it completely. I do not think there is room in there with the aftermarket wiring harness. I have to install a dash cam this evening that I forgot to plug in. I just picked this car up as I sold my '15 last month to get another LTZ RS. I finally found a super clean '14. I will post some pics later to give you a better idea and see if it is possible to get the CD player in there. I completely went to streaming so I've got no use for a CD player but I'll see if it will work.


Hey I apparently can’t pm you, you think you could pm me? I want to use your experience on the radio I’m about to get for my wife’s car and the one you installed is the one she likes the most, thank!


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

2012BlueCruze said:


> Hey I apparently can’t pm you, you think you could pm me? I want to use your experience on the radio I’m about to get for my wife’s car and the one you installed is the one she likes the most, thank!


Sure, I'm not on here much but I'll pm you my email.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2012BlueCruze said:


> Hey I apparently can’t pm you, you think you could pm me? I want to use your experience on the radio I’m about to get for my wife’s car and the one you installed is the one she likes the most, thank!


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Remember to vote:

Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread
Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread

and then consider running for either or both in the next run!


----------

